# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Junie Gathering

## MartinS

Ok kiddies,, its time to trade in your big boy pants for Junie summer wear and come to a party........ Im thinking June 6th, EMM, 6pm until the wine runs out. In other words, bring a bottle. I'll have light treats. String chez, stale cracker kind of stuff...

Leave a note here so we have an idea of the number of guests, or just show up, no worries. 

Need directions to EMM? just ask...... I'll also give my island cell number out in private mail  

Those not already an official "junie" can be indoctrinated into the club at this event...... You will need a candle, two clothes pins, a duck feather and a very open mind....... 



MartinS

----------


## BBT

Always a great location for a party plenty of parking

----------


## pghfred

Sorry that we will miss it.  We don't get there until the 7th.  I'm sure it will be a great at time.

----------


## cec1

Sorry to miss the party . . . and eagerly await "indoctrination" photos!  Have fun!

----------


## ChasBidd

i'm in with Adria, Charley and Kate!!!!

Will bring spam for stale crackers.

----------


## andynap

> Sorry that we will miss it.  We don't get there until the 7th.  I'm sure it will be a great at time.



It's Martin- how good could it be????:p

----------


## soyabeans

sorry we will miss the "Junie" party, we are on the island in July

----------


## Rosita

can i come too? :Wink-slap:

----------


## amyb

It isn't a real forum fete without you, Rosita.

----------


## MartinS

Rosita,,, you must be there, in case the cops show up !

----------


## PIRATE40

Gendarmes have already been briefed......

----------


## amyb

Heck, just invite the entire group up at the fort

----------


## didier

Hi Martin.  I get back from the states on june5th.  so this should work out perfectly.  see you on the 6th, will bring some champagne.   :cool:

----------


## bkeats

Will be there for the solstice so we will miss the gathering.  :Frown:

----------


## leep75

> Will be there for the solstice so we will miss the gathering.



Ditto for us

----------


## txgirl

We leave on the 4th but hope to see you before we go!

----------


## bkeats

All these early June events we're going to miss. Anyone around on the solstice? Would love to see a St Bartshenge event.

----------

